# Can Platies atack guppies (Help somebody ripping my guppies tales)



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I recently discovered that that a few of my guppies (both males and females have ripped tales). In the past two weeks I did not add any fish to my tank. 
In my tank I have 5 neons, 5 rummy nose tetras (who has been in the tank for over 6 months and never touched anybody), 5 rasboras (I don't remember the name but they also very peaceful and don't touch anybody, they actually the smallest fish in the tank and have been in the tank for over two months). Two female platies that I bought almost 2 months ago for guppies population control.
And a lot of guppies, both males and females. The latest addition about two weeks ago one green cobra male and two huge (over 3 inches) females guppies.
My platties were always hiding. Just recently I noticed them coming out a little. Can they attack guppies ? I know in many tanks guppies live peacefully with platies. Or can guppies start attacking each other (although my female to male ratio is 2 to 1) ? I no longer know who is attacking my guppies and why it is happening recently, when I did not add any new fish to the tank over 2 weeks ? Any suggestions and help is appreciated.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Platies are not well known for fin nipping, but some have been seen to do this behaviour. Fish are individuals and what goes for a species in general may not apply to a given fish or two. Guppies are prime bait for fin nippers with their long fins and the platies could be the culprits. But the guppies may also be nipping each other, if the tank is a bit too crowded for them. Many fish may nip if stressed out by crowding, when they wouldn't bother each other if there were fewer of them in the tank.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Platies are not well known for fin nipping, but some have been seen to do this behaviour. Fish are individuals and what goes for a species in general may not apply to a given fish or two. Guppies are prime bait for fin nippers with their long fins and the platies could be the culprits. But the guppies may also be nipping each other, if the tank is a bit too crowded for them. Many fish may nip if stressed out by crowding, when they wouldn't bother each other if there were fewer of them in the tank.


It is possible that adding two over-sized female guppies through the tank out of balance ? And now ether platies or other guppies trying to attack each other. In any case I separated one platty from the tank to container for a few days to see if it will make a difference.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Update. I removed platties and oversized female guppies. But guppies still have ripted tails and fins. Alredy 80% of them. And now I'm losing guppies on the daily bases. I can not figure out who is doing it as I had neons and rummy nose tetras with guppies for years and razboras are most recomended comunity fish. It looks like one of the guppies doing it. But untill they kill each other I will not be able to figure out.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Update. I removed platties and oversized female guppies. But guppies still have ripted tails and fins. Alredy 80% of them. And now I'm losing guppies on the daily bases. I can not figure out who is doing it as I had neons and rummy nose tetras with guppies for years and razboras are most recomended comunity fish. It looks like one of the guppies doing it. But untill they kill each other I will not be able to figure out.


Do you have a camera with video recording mode? You could record it then watch back later which fish is attacking the others. Have few of the older kids watch the video for you and call it 'spot the fin biter'  to get them interested.

That or upload the video to youtube and see if someone has a lot of time to watch the whole video and point out which one is doing the attacks. Just and idea if you want to roll with it. I would probably record 1-2hrs myself.


----------

